# Does dnp loss it strength



## Dee11 (Jun 11, 2013)

Anyone no if dnp losses strength. I bought the well known 125mg tabs before they closed. Used half them last month an now i have taken 1 tab for the last 4 days. Nothing. Should I bin them as I've just took del this morning of toxic supplements dnp burner They're 100 tabs any one used thanks
​


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

The well know tablets came in 250mg doses?

Are you sweating at night? after 4 days on DNP i was waking up dripping with sweat!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

no i've used older and was still hot..

i assume the brand you mean- were you hot on them last time? im on them now AND I AM SO WARM


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

They do lose some potency yes but non the less still work fairly well


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Mine have degraded after 2 months.

Not as bad on side effects.

First run was terrible for sweats and lethargy.

This time I'm doing a lot better.


----------



## Dee11 (Jun 11, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> no i've used older and was still hot..
> 
> i assume the brand you mean- were you hot on them last time? im on them now AND I AM SO WARM


These are def 125mg. Was warm on them last time an wen I bumped it till 2 sweating lik a lunnitic... Wen I did cardio at6.30am needed a towel to dry it up.could squeeze the wet outta my top lol All the ole dolls in ffirst looking at me lol

You tried them new toxic supplements or heard of them.

Thanks


----------



## Dee11 (Jun 11, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> no i've used older and was still hot..
> 
> i assume the brand you mean- were you hot on them last time? im on them now AND I AM SO WARM


These are def 125mg. Was warm on them last time an wen I bumped it till 2 sweating lik a lunnitic... Wen I did cardio at6.30am needed a towel to dry it up.could squeeze the wet outta my top lol All the ole dolls in ffirst looking at me lol

You tried them new toxic supplements or heard of them.

Thanks


----------



## Dee11 (Jun 11, 2013)

scott.taylor said:


> Mine have degraded after 2 months.
> 
> Not as bad on side effects.
> 
> ...


Don't think mines as old as that,but il take them rest it week. If nothing try these toxic ones see if there ok. Hope so bought 3 tubes of 100 lol put pass for future

There's other 125caps on line. Been email that guy from uk but never get a reply.


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

as others have said, i found after a couple of months of being opened they were had lost around 25% of their potentcy


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Since this topic first raised its head I have done a little research into DNP, and have actually found that it is a very stable molecule, and unlikely to sporadically degrade over a period of months. Outside of some of the articles I have read also consider that DNP's main uses are (although weightloss may actually be its main use now :lol: )

1/. as a dye - if it was unstable using it as a dye would be counter productive as the colour would just fade

2/. as an explosive - same reasoning, if it degraded quickly (ie in months) it would be useless as an explosive as these are stored for extended periods of time

Personally I have had DNP stored for 4-5 months and got the same heat and sides, and losses from it as I did from the first time I used them.

It will degrade if buried in soil through the action of anaerobic bacteria on it, but unless you are storing yours in soil it is unlikely that it will degrade in the time you own it.

It just maybe as you get better at running it, are able to control your carbs better and are better prepared that you notice it less.


----------



## Dee11 (Jun 11, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Since this topic first raised its head I have done a little research into DNP, and have actually found that it is a very stable molecule, and unlikely to sporadically degrade over a period of months. Outside of some of the articles I have read also consider that DNP's main uses are (although weightloss may actually be its main use now :lol: )
> 
> 1/. as a dye - if it was unstable using it as a dye would be counter productive as the colour would just fade
> 
> ...


Boy am I glad you said that. Need to dig it outta the garden hidden From the wife lol. Diggy your always excellent with your knowledge an time helping out. Thanks

I'm on a keto same as last time. But I was warm. I will try another tab an then you my new ones. Oh a diggy take them both together instead of splitting them up


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Since this topic first raised its head I have done a little research into DNP, and have actually found that it is a very stable molecule, and unlikely to sporadically degrade over a period of months. Outside of some of the articles I have read also consider that DNP's main uses are (although weightloss may actually be its main use now :lol: )
> 
> 1/. as a dye - if it was unstable using it as a dye would be counter productive as the colour would just fade
> 
> ...


I read the following on here from an old thread, post was by @dtlv

"I just did some really geeky research and checked for stability data for dnp on a chemical database, and the info for degradation for capsules is not studied/listed, but it shouldn't degrade with exposure to air or atmospheric moisture, however is highly prone to degradation when in an alkaline environment... so if the dnp comes in cellulose caps then that might explain the degradation because cellulose is mildly alkaline."

Suppose it makes sense where DNP is capped and not a pressed pill


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dave_b said:


> I read the following on here from an old thread, post was by @dtlv
> 
> "I just did some really geeky research and checked for stability data for dnp on a chemical database, and the info for degradation for capsules is not studied/listed, but it shouldn't degrade with exposure to air or atmospheric moisture, however is highly prone to degradation when in an alkaline environment... so if the dnp comes in cellulose caps then that might explain the degradation because cellulose is mildly alkaline."
> 
> Suppose it makes sense where DNP is capped and not a pressed pill


Possibly, however the DNP I had for months was in caps - may not have been cellulose though - who knows.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dee11 said:


> Boy am I glad you said that. Need to dig it outta the garden hidden From the wife lol. Diggy your always excellent with your knowledge an time helping out. Thanks
> 
> I'm on a keto same as last time. But I was warm. I will try another tab an then you my new ones. Oh a diggy take them both together instead of splitting them up


Sides are lower (however so is effect) if you take them together, about 50mg peak level lower taken together if 125mg.


----------



## Dee11 (Jun 11, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Sides are lower (however so is effect) if you take them together, about 50mg peak level lower taken together if 125mg.


Thanks for all the above quotes

What about the toxic supplements dnp burner anyone used or any reports about t

Thank


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

They also did 125mg DNP tabs which were great. 1 tab every four days isnt enough really to see any noticatble effect IMO.

Take 125mg ED

As for loss in strength I think with me it caused more lethargy than loosing power.. I jsut got lazier and lazier which made me want to train light.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dee11 said:


> Thanks for all the above quotes
> 
> What about the toxic supplements dnp burner anyone used or any reports about t
> 
> Thank


Its just DNP mate as far as I can see. contains 100mg DNP per cap.


----------



## Dee11 (Jun 11, 2013)

georgey said:


> They also did 125mg DNP tabs which were great. 1 tab every four days isnt enough really to see any noticatble effect IMO.
> 
> Take 125mg ED
> 
> As for loss in strength I think with me it caused more lethargy than loosing power.. I jsut got lazier and lazier which made me want to train light.


Iv been taking 125 for last for days. Warm but not the way I was last time(I took 4 half tabs over the day thought I ****ed bed first night. Wife cracking up wanting to now why I'd no covers on sweating lik a drug mule.

And loss of strength of the tab not loss strength lifting weights.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dee11 said:


> Iv been taking 125 for last for days. Warm but not the way I was last time(I took 4 half tabs over the day thought I ****ed bed first night. Wife cracking up wanting to now why I'd no covers on sweating lik a drug mule.
> 
> And loss of strength of the tab not loss strength lifting weights.


125 in a single dose compared to split dose will have fewer sides as your peak saturation will be lower, by between 10 and 15%.


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Dee11 said:


> Iv been taking 125 for last for days. Warm but not the way I was last time(I took 4 half tabs over the day thought I ****ed bed first night. Wife cracking up wanting to now why I'd no covers on sweating lik a drug mule.
> 
> And loss of strength of the tab not loss strength lifting weights.


oh loss of strength.. that will defo happen.. you will feel very very lazy and lethargic mate. Try getting some ECA I just couldnt afford any at the time.

I was taking 125mg in the morning and 125mg in the evening... this way was great for me as the sides were much more manageable or if im honest non existent.


----------



## Dee11 (Jun 11, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Its just DNP mate as far as I can see. contains 100mg DNP per cap.


Just letting you no,changed from the old dh dnp an started on the toxic sup dnp... Took 2 this morning feel alot better than yest,nice heat an light sweat,so Id say there g2g..after frew days mite try 3 tabs aday... Wot you think diggyv??

Hope the night sweats ain't too bad...

Cheers


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Dee11 said:


> Just letting you no,changed from the old dh dnp an started on the toxic sup dnp... Took 2 this morning feel alot better than yest,nice heat an light sweat,so Id say there g2g..after frew days mite try 3 tabs aday... Wot you think diggyv??
> 
> Hope the night sweats ain't too bad...
> 
> Cheers


You should wait and see how you feel on 2 tabs until about day 6-7 when you should be getting close to peak saturation. Then decide if you can take more.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dee11 said:


> Just letting you no,changed from the old dh dnp an started on the toxic sup dnp... Took 2 this morning feel alot better than yest,nice heat an light sweat,so Id say there g2g..after frew days mite try 3 tabs aday... Wot you think diggyv??
> 
> Hope the night sweats ain't too bad...
> 
> Cheers


give it at least 5 days mate. peak saturation takes this long. If you are OK, try it, but be ready to come back down again. A few have tried increasing and found it too much and just packed it me. Me, I would rather have steady loses that were easy to accomodate, and woudl stick at 2.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> You should wait and see how you feel on 2 tabs until about day 6-7 when you should be getting close to peak saturation. Then decide if you can take more.


it happens at 5 days. If you PM me your email, I'll drop you a sheet with the calcs in it, really useful for working out peak dosages.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> it happens at 5 days. If you PM me your email, I'll drop you a sheet with the calcs in it, really useful for working out peak dosages.


I have a half life calculator and day 5 seems a little bit off peak saturation.



Unless there is something wrong im not seeing?


----------



## Dutchguy_Asia (Nov 22, 2012)

I have read that you need to keep DNP in an light proof container. I have had strength issues too but now that i keep them in a container and in the fridge (Thailand is real humid) I have no such problems anymore.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> I have a half life calculator and day 5 seems a little bit off peak saturation.
> 
> View attachment 127075
> 
> ...


We actually have the same calcs (roughly), it was my old git memory - it is 7 days, not 5.  this from my sheet - the peak doses in here are RESIDUAL amounts, ie the amount left the following morning. Add 250 to this figure to get the peak in the time following taking another dose - and we are about the same.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> We actually have the same calcs (roughly), it was my old git memory - it is 7 days, not 5.  this from my sheet - the peak doses in here are RESIDUAL amounts, ie the amount left the following morning. Add 250 to this figure to get the peak in the time following taking another dose - and we are about the same.
> 
> View attachment 127275


Indeed haha  to be fair by day 5 he should know how it is affecting him anyway, i would say if you feel comfortable day 5 you could up the dosage but with this **** you probably dont need to


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> Indeed haha  to be fair by day 5 he should know how it is affecting him anyway, i would say if you feel comfortable day 5 you could up the dosage but with this **** you probably dont need to


250mg is more than enough, unless it is horribly underdosed. :lol:

In fact I really like 125mg, good losses and pretty much no sides.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> 250mg is more than enough, unless it is horribly underdosed. :lol:
> 
> In fact I really like 125mg, good losses and pretty much no sides.


By the way what glycerol would you recommend? Just a generic bottle from boots or maybe a supplement like Glycerol Monostearate?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> By the way what glycerol would you recommend? Just a generic bottle from boots or maybe a supplement like Glycerol Monostearate?


I just use food grade glycerol from ebay - does the trick for me. :thumb:

The sheet adds Glycerol and T3 in at the point that I have found I need them - based on residual dose, also the recommended vits are calculated (very basic right now)


----------

